# Recommendations for beginner: violin



## Dadof5

My six year old son will be starting violin lessons this coming fall. Can someone recommend violin and bow makes (and models if available) that would be good for a beginner his age? Also, what accessories would you recommend?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GraemeG

As the father of a four-year-old who's had five lessons, I can tell you it doesn't matter! These eighth-size violins (my son has a one-tenth) all sound pretty terrible!
The main thing is that the bridge is the right shape to keep the strings the right distance from the fingerboard. The only accessories you need (apart from bow rosin) are a couple of elastic bands to hold a small soft shoulder-rest on. We use a piece of sponge (it backed a small kitchen scouring pad!) trimmed to the right size.
Good luck.
GG


----------

